# Filling in a fiberglass pool



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Go down to the local Building Dept and ask them the acceptable process to fill the pool in.
Ron


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a neighbor that turned a old pool into a putting green rather than spend the money to fix it. Came out very nice.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If not filled in correctly you might see it rise from the dead:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I've seen people do this on a number of occasions but never with a fiberglass pool. From an inspection standpoint I always require that they break out the bottom of it completely so that it won't retain water after being filled in. All the electrical and gas has to be safely terminated of course.

From a value standpoint, who's going to want a back yard with a buried pool in it? If you don't intend to disclose that it is there then that's just plain deceiptful. If you disclose it then fair enough!


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

We just filled in a pool in a house we bought last year. Originally concrete it had some kind of liner installed at some point in time. It was 30 years old as well and caught every leaf and limb to fell in the neighborhood. You have to have the bottom and sides broken in before filling. Find an excavator that has done it before. It's been a few weeks now and you can't tell there was ever a pool there. There isn't really any reason it should be a problem in the future if done correctly. Our pool was about 30,000 gallons and had a HUGE concrete deck and cost in the neighborhood of 3k to fill in. I understand some municipalities have stricter rules about what you can do with a pool as far as filling in that might make it more expensive. So far it's a relief not to have that thing. Good Luck


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

P.J you should get quotes to fill it in as well as quote to get it repaired and looking new. I understand you don't want the headaches of having to repair it, but in the end it could bring you more money in sale value than the repair. Could also be a good selling point if there is not beach close by. You should also talk to your realtor about resale value if you get it fixed.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We bought our house because it has an inground pool


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Within the last three (3) weeks on one of those "DIY, or Home Improvement" type shows on TV they showed an ingenious method of getting rid of an in-ground pool and obtaining usable space at the same time. The homeowners constructed a deck over the pool. The deck surface was even with the concrete pool pad all the way around. The had a well made in the bottom to contain rain water with a pump and float switch, and an access door to access the bottom area. The structure was designed by an architect, built using wood for the support members and composites for the decking and came in under $7000--in California. That's just one option you could look into. Good Luck, David


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice idea to re-use rainwater :thumbsup:


----------



## john curry (Aug 14, 2009)

I do not have a specific answer but I had a friend that had his smallish inground pool filled in but so that it could be reactivated as I understand.

Holes drilled in the bottom for drainage then the pool filled in a bit higher then the surrounding ground but as I said, I believe it was done so it could be dug out later, cleaned up, holes plugged, and the pool operational again.

Ask around.


----------

